# Brushless DC Mongoose Build Thread



## metallover (Aug 6, 2008)

I just brought home the motor. It's surprisingly small. If this works like it should, that will be a good deal considering I only payed about 80 dollars for the motor and the controller. Here's some pics:


















Hard to beleive I'll get 2400w peak @36v out of this little motor.


----------



## metallover (Aug 6, 2008)

I got the connectors soldered onto the esc. I hope one deans plug will do the job with the battery...

I have a chain, pinion, and sprocket from an old electric scooter. My plan is to run the motor with the pinion to the sprocket, then on the same shaft run a freewheel to the low gear on the crankshaft of the bike. It should work out pretty well.

I am working on programming the esc. This is done with musical tones and pulling the trigger on an RC transmitter. I think I got the hang of it after about 20 minutes but I had to quit because it is getting late for me.

First things on my to do list:
-figure out how to attach the sprocket to my axle
-tap threads into the pinion to attach a grub screw/screws
-finish programming the esc
-solder up battery connectors from the pb's I have now
-get a freewheel and figure out how to attach it to my axle

That's about it for now. I have about 100 other things I'll tackle after I finish what I listed above. Any comments are appreciated...

I have a question though. I will go to the hardware store to buy a thread tap. I don't have a set and I need to know what it will take to thread the pinion. I know the pinion is some pretty hard metal..


----------



## Doctorbass (Dec 12, 2008)

metallover said:


> I got the connectors soldered onto the esc. I hope one deans plug will do the job with the battery...
> 
> I have a chain, pinion, and sprocket from an old electric scooter. My plan is to run the motor with the pinion to the sprocket, then on the same shaft run a freewheel to the low gear on the crankshaft of the bike. It should work out pretty well.
> 
> ...


 
Hello metallover.. I used this exact frame to build mine with a crystalyte brand motor and controller... 8100W max 76kph and now with 160 pounds of trust!

http://www.evalbum.com/1947

a very good frame for balanced weight and great handling!













 
Doc


----------

